# August 2017 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

August 2017

1. Snow in August (DTB) as of 8/1/17 on page 102
2. Today Will be Different (audiobook) began 8/2/17, completed 8/13/17, 288 pages read
3. Gwendy's Button Box (audiobook) began 8/13/17, completed 8/20/17, 180 pages read
4. The Music Room (audiobook) began 8/20/17, completed 8/20/17, 10 pages read
5. Theft by Finding (audiobook) began 8/20/17, as of 8/31/17 on page 203

August 2017 Pages Read:  681
August 2017 Books Read:  3
2017 Pages Read:  7488
2017 Books Read:  22


----------

